# Double Down Deer Feed- Holden Pasture Deer Lease- Cactus Flat Ranch Live Thread 2020



## broadonrod

It's that time again! This will be the 2020-2021 Double Down Deer Feed/ Holden Pasture Deer Lease/ Cactus Flat Ranch LIVE Deer Season thread.

We will be posting all kinds of photos throughout the season. We will show Trophy and Managment hunts and campfire fun from both ranches. We also plan on having a couple of guest TV show hunting with us again this year. 
We plan on having a few more US. Veterans hunting with us again this season as always.
We plan on sharing pictures of hundreds of bucks with some scoring well over 200" B&C. The bucks are looking amazing this year again and we are all super excited to get rolling!

The Holden Pasture deer lease is a free range, low fence deer lease. We are not MLD, we have no DMP pens, no biologist, just a good old fashion wild-whitetail deer lease. The Cactus Flat Ranch is Double Down Deer Feeds own ranch just one ranch over and 4 miles from the Nunley Chittim/ Holden Pasture Lease. The Cactus Flat Ranch was purchased as 2 ranches and is now all one HF ranch. 
It has been a lot of fun building the ranch over the past couple of years and we will be posting a lot of photos and videos from the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. 
We run very few trail cameras on the less keeping the surprise in the hunts but we do run a few to help us learn and watch a few bucks as they progress year to year. We feed Double Down Deer Feed / protein pellets year round on both ranches. We are experiments with some different things now on a portion of the Holden Pasture Deer Lease and the Cactus Flat Ranch. We are always looking for ways to maximize antler growth and grow the biggest bucks possible.

Several Management Deer hunts and a few trophy deer hunts are sold on the Holden Pasture Lease each year ranch to help with expenses but other than that its just friends and family. The Cactus Flat Ranch will also be offering a few trophy hunts this year as well. To book a hunt with us or get on the list to become a lease member of the Holden Pasture Lease you can call my office at 281-344-9083 ask for Brett Holden. 
Subscribe to the thread and follow us on the hunts daily. We are looking forward to lots of South Texas hunting action and excitement once again this season. The bucks are looking better than ever this year and we are all super excited!

This year we plan on taking more management deer off the ranch than ever. Our young up and comer bucks are looking incredible so we will be making room for them offering more management hunts. We will have a few "fill in hunts" available for management hunters that can come on short notice between our already booked dates during the season. Not being MLD on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease, we have to use regular TPW whitetail deer tags to help keep our deer numbers in check. These management hunt packages are part of our program each year. 
We are excited to get deer season started! 
SEE IT FIRST!
Follow us on our Double Down Deer Feed Facebook Page to see more live from the stand action. 
http://m.facebook.com/Double.Down.Deer.Feed
Also follow us on Instagram!
We will be posting on Double Down Deer Feed Instagram page daily from the blind also. 
http://www.instagram.com/doubledowndeerfeed/
Double Down Deer Feed 
"It's What We Are Feeding Them"
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com

Iâ€™ll start off the season thread with a few Trail Camera pictures from the Low Fence/ Holden Pasture Deer Lease. These pictures are from our first card pulls on 2 of our Double Down Deer Feed stations. We have 70 total protein feeders on the lease and are excited to get things rolling. Both ranches feed Double Down Deer Feed year round! 
I will post more pictures as I get a chance. 
Thanks everyone for following along again this year. 
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

Looking forward to the new thread, show us some big'ens!!!


John


----------



## awesum

I always look forward to following your thread. I hope you have a great season Bret!


----------



## MarshBandit

Always look forward to this one!


----------



## CcoTexas10

Firm believer here on what have created to be the #1 deer feed. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see how the deer turn out this year. Also when is the mineral release???? 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



jtburf said:


> Looking forward to the new thread, show us some big'ens!!!
> 
> John


 thanks!



awesum said:


> I always look forward to following your thread. I hope you have a great season Bret!


 thanks!



MarshBandit said:


> Always look forward to this one!


Thanks! 
Iâ€™ll get more pics up soon! 
Thank yâ€™all for following!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double a Down Deer Feed*



CcoTexas10 said:


> Firm believer here on what have created to be the #1 deer feed. Keep up the good work and can't wait to see how the deer turn out this year. Also when is the mineral release????
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


Thanks! We are working in getting it packaged. The Double Down minerals should be avail soon.


----------



## CcoTexas10

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We are working in getting it packaged. The Double Down minerals should be avail soon.


Hell yes!!!! Ive heard it will be a another game changer

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

Looking forward to more monster bucks, thanks for sharing with us, Brett! This year will be epic!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Double Down Minerals and Attractants*



bowmansdad said:


> Looking forward to more monster bucks, thanks for sharing with us, Brett! This year will be epic!


Thanks! We are excited!



CcoTexas10 said:


> Hell yes!!!! Ive heard it will be a another game changer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


We have been experimenting and testing the minerals on both ranches. 
We feel itâ€™s been a great addition to our plan. 
Testing 5 years now on the Holden Pasture and 2 years now on the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Iâ€™m excited to get it out on the market. We just wanted to feel sure about the results before offering it to everyone else. 
Hopefully ready in the next few days or couple of weeks. 
Thanks again! 
Brett Holden

Hereâ€™s a few more pictures from the lease. Iâ€™m steadily going through them.


----------



## MarshBandit

Is it a mineral block or another form of pellet feed?


----------



## sundownbrown

monsters as normal, im ready to see some video


----------



## broadonrod

MarshBandit said:


> Is it a mineral block or another form of pellet feed?


We have 3 different ways we feed it 
Ill post it all up once we have it ready to go. 
Thanks Brett


----------



## broadonrod

sundownbrown said:


> monsters as normal, im ready to see some video


We are ready! Been a long hot offseason. 
Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed. Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Hereâ€™s a few more Trail Camera pictures from the Low Fence Lease. We still have 64 feed stations with no cameras on them. The few Cameras we have looked at are showing great improvement in the bucks again this year. 
Iâ€™ll get more up soon. We are getting super excited about this season.


----------



## jtburf

Kickers and Sticker Galore, going to be a banner year!!


Keep them coming!


John


----------



## fish4food

Having been around the deer breeding industry for a few years really turned me off of deer and deer hunting.

But seeing your threads changes my mind and brings me back. Nothing like native deer being fed, aged, and allowed to turn into monsters.


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Kickers and Sticker Galore, going to be a banner year!!
> 
> Keep them coming!
> 
> John


Thanks John!
Hope to get you down here this season for a couple days. 
Good to hear from you.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



fish4food said:


> Having been around the deer breeding industry for a few years really turned me off of deer and deer hunting.
> 
> But seeing your threads changes my mind and brings me back. Nothing like native deer being fed, aged, and allowed to turn into monsters.


Thank you for the kind words. 
This thread has been a lot of fun for a lot of years. 
Thanks again! 
Hereâ€™s a few more trail camera pics from the lease. 
Bucks are hitting the Double Down Deer Feed stations hard this week.


----------



## awesum

fish4food said:


> Having been around the deer breeding industry for a few years really turned me off of deer and deer hunting.
> 
> But seeing your threads changes my mind and brings me back. Nothing like native deer being fed, aged, and allowed to turn into monsters.


Welcome back! :biggrin:


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks John!
> Hope to get you down here this season for a couple days.
> Good to hear from you.


Yes we do!! No weddings and no planned body part replacements so I am ready!!

John


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Yes we do!! No weddings and no planned body part replacements so I am ready!!
> 
> John


Sounds great!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Here are a few pictures from Double Down Deer Feeds HF Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Iâ€™m loading a bunch of new ones now. These are from the last couple of trips over to the ranch. Weâ€™ve been spending most of our time lately on the lease getting ready for season but itâ€™s sure been nice having both ranches so close together.


----------



## old 37

Looking Great !!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



older 37 said:


> Looking Great !!!


Thank you! 
Here is a yearling buck that hangs around camp we are super excited about. Heâ€™s the widest yearling we have seen yet.


----------



## sundownbrown

Waiting for the youtube channel for the Chittim Pasture and the Cactus Flat ranch daily Vlog, that would be great. Great pics as always


----------



## chuck richey

WOW!!!!!


----------



## woody7

Dang, are your buck fawns born with a 20' spread, drop tines, and kickers? Gotta be tough on Mama.:biggrin:


----------



## WillieT

I didnâ€™t know this thread was up already. This has been my favorite thread of the year for the past several years. It just gets better and better. Things are looking great already. Iâ€™m excited for the things to come.


----------



## WTN

Must admit that I prefer to see the low fence deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WTN said:


> Must admit that I prefer to see the low fence deer.


Our Low Fence lease still hold my passion.
Been super busy getting ready for season. 
Hereâ€™s a few Trail cams from a couple of our Double Down Deer Feed protein stations on the LowFence lease.
Iâ€™ll get more up. Itâ€™s definitely progressed and our best year ever.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Monster Bucks*



WillieT said:


> I didnâ€™t know this thread was up already. This has been my favorite thread of the year for the past several years. It just gets better and better. Things are looking great already. Iâ€™m excited for the things to come.


Glad to see ya post! Thanks for the kind words! 
Hereâ€™s a few more pictures we still have over 65 protein feeders we havenâ€™t looked at yet. We are getting a slow start scouting this season. 
We are in it now though.


----------



## awesum

Are y'all getting any rain down that way?


----------



## jtburf

This buck has more stickers than a cactus!!

Good google moogly


----------



## broadonrod

awesum said:


> Are y'all getting any rain down that way?


Worst drought weâ€™ve had in 18 years but we have had several rains in the past month finally. Three or four decent showers in the last week. Just in time to green it up and screw up opening weekend LOL.


----------



## broadonrod

*Best deer protein Double Down Deer Feed*



jtburf said:


> This buck has more stickers than a cactus!!
> 
> Good google moogly


Yes sr! Thanks! He did well. He used to be a slick 9 point. 
The Double Down Deer Feed doing its job ðŸ˜
Canâ€™t be culling those 6 year old 9 points of your feeding the best deer feed ðŸ˜œ
We are crazy excited about this year looks to be by far overall best year ever and we havenâ€™t looked at over 60 protein stations yet.
Ready for season!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Hereâ€™s a big boy that showed up at one of our Double Down Deer Feed stations last night on the Low Fence Lease. 
Seeing crazy progress this year! 
feeding year round is a game changer. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## c hook

*wow*



broadonrod said:


> Yes sr! Thanks! He did well. He used to be a slick 9 point.
> The Double Down Deer Feed doing its job ðŸ˜
> Canâ€™t be culling those 6 year old 9 points of your feeding the best deer feed ðŸ˜œ
> We are crazy excited about this year looks to be by far overall best year ever and we havenâ€™t looked at over 60 protein stations yet.
> Ready for season!


how were you able to identify the slick nine with such a drastic change?? The neck on that rutting buck looks awesome. :texasflag


----------



## bowmansdad

Iâ€™ve been following this thread since day 1 and canâ€™t believe how good these deer look this year! Thanks for sharing, Brett!


----------



## broadonrod

c hook said:


> how were you able to identify the slick nine with such a drastic change?? The neck on that rutting buck looks awesome. :texasflag


Love that picture my self of him all swollen up in the rut. 
We have watched him at this feeder and stand for 4-5 seasons now.
As much time as we put into studying and following many of these bucks there are several of them we just have pegged year to year. Antler characteristics and shape, ears, tails, scars and even some from broken feet from fighting through the years. We have a few more pictures of him progressing since the first month of his anther growth. Heâ€™s actually a camp stand buck. This is one of the feed stations we have been experimenting with our new boosted Double Down Deer Feed blend and minerals. Iâ€™ll post pictures of him with the markings and characteristics that match year to year if I get some good ones.
Thanks! 
Brett


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Iâ€™ve been following this thread since day 1 and canâ€™t believe how good these deer look this year! Thanks for sharing, Brett!


Thank you very much! Itâ€™s been a-lot of work! Over all they are looking great! We are Pretty much missing the age group I like the most as far as our best bucks go this season due to the drought of 2011. 
Iâ€™ve said for 5 years now the â€œnext seasonâ€ 2021 -2022 season and the next 2022 -2023 season I think will be crazy. Especially with what we have learned and added to our feed program experimenting the last few years. 
Iâ€™m excited about thus year but really looking forward to the up and coming bucks next over the next couple seasons.
Thanks again and glad to see you still here on 2Cool! 
Iâ€™ll try to post more often thus year.


----------



## awesum

c hook said:


> how were you able to identify the slick nine with such a drastic change?? The neck on that rutting buck looks awesome. :texasflag


The brow tines are a dead giveaway.


----------



## WillieT

The deer are looking really good this year. Canâ€™t wait for the shooting to start.


----------



## WildThings

His brow tines are pretty distinctive


----------



## broadonrod

*Win a hunt with us! Help us support The US veterans Everyday Heroes!*

WIN A HUNT WITH TEAM DOUBLE DOWN!
Up for raffle, a dream hunt! South Texas Deer Hunt with Team Double Down Deer Feed! This is a hunt you want to win!

100.00 per raffle ticket! No purchase limits!
100 percent of the proceeds go to The Everyday Heroes, Inc. An organization supporting our US Veterans.

You may enter by purchasing tickets from this PayPal link:

www.paypal.me/everydayheroesinc

Read the full post!

Double Down Deer Feed is donating another hunt this year to the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc., 100 percent of all proceeds go to the Veterans. Great organization we are supporting. It is the winnerâ€™s choice to hunt a Whitetail Buck or a Nilgai and yes you can bring a guest to enjoy this incredible experience with you and Team Double Down!

This hunt will take place on either the famous â€œNunley Chittim Ranch/ Holden Pasture South Texas Deer Lease â€ in Maverick County or on Double Down Deer Feeds, own Cactus Flat Ranch in Zavala County during the 2020-21 deer season.

This rifle hunt will be for one Low-Fence whitetail management buck up-to 160â€ gross B&C on the Holden Pasture or a Nilgai Bull/Cow on Double Down Deer Feeds Cactus Flat Ranch. This fully guided hunting trip will include meals, lodging, and guide! The winning hunter could also have a chance at taking a bobcat, wild hogs, coyotes, javalina, and possibly a mountain lion on either ranch.

The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt. You could possibly see as many as 25-50+ bucks per day! You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt as it is not uncommon to see several Low Fence bucks scoring from the 170s-200s B&C on the Holden Pasture! If you choose to hunt the Nilgai at the Double Down Deer Feeds, Cactus Flat Ranch you could see multiple bucks a day scoring 200 to as high as over 300â€ on your hunt.

There is no guaranteed harvest on the hunt, but the opportunity has been 100% in the past. This is a 3-day 2-night package. This hunt holds no cash value it is a donation and must be taken this 2020 hunting season. The hunt will be scheduled around previously booked hunts. More details will be given to the lucky winner once the drawing is complete. A huge thank you goes out to Brett Holden, Holden Roofing, and the Double Down Deer Feed Team for supporting the veterans again this year!

Also, reserve your table or buy your ticket now to the Everyday Heroes Inc, benefit October 21st... at the El Campo Civic Center â€" 2450 N. Mechanic, El Campo, TX 5:30pm Social | 7:00pm Meal/Speaker |8:00 Raffle/Live Auction. 
Come check out the live auction, raffle drawings, bait bucket prizes, and much more.

Any questions about the event, need tickets, if you want to donate, etc. Call Clayton Ryan at 979-578-3666 or Ryan Services at 1-800-392-4551.

Keep checking here on Double Down Deer Feedâ€™s Facebook for more information or any official contest updates!

*You donâ€™t need to be present to win the raffle!


----------



## broadonrod

broadonrod said:


> WIN A HUNT WITH TEAM DOUBLE DOWN!
> Up for raffle, a dream hunt! South Texas Deer Hunt with Team Double Down Deer Feed! This is a hunt you want to win!
> 
> 100.00 per raffle ticket! No purchase limits!
> 100 percent of the proceeds go to The Everyday Heroes, Inc. An organization supporting our US Veterans.
> 
> You may enter by purchasing tickets from this PayPal link:
> 
> www.paypal.me/everydayheroesinc
> 
> Read the full post!
> 
> Double Down Deer Feed is donating another hunt this year to the US Veterans of Everyday Heroes Inc., 100 percent of all proceeds go to the Veterans. Great organization we are supporting. It is the winnerâ€™s choice to hunt a Whitetail Buck or a Nilgai and yes you can bring a guest to enjoy this incredible experience with you and Team Double Down!
> 
> This hunt will take place on either the famous â€œNunley Chittim Ranch/ Holden Pasture South Texas Deer Lease â€ in Maverick County or on Double Down Deer Feeds, own Cactus Flat Ranch in Zavala County during the 2020-21 deer season.
> 
> This rifle hunt will be for one Low-Fence whitetail management buck up-to 160â€ gross B&C on the Holden Pasture or a Nilgai Bull/Cow on Double Down Deer Feeds Cactus Flat Ranch. This fully guided hunting trip will include meals, lodging, and guide! The winning hunter could also have a chance at taking a bobcat, wild hogs, coyotes, javalina, and possibly a mountain lion on either ranch.
> 
> The guide will determine the buck taken on this hunt. You could possibly see as many as 25-50+ bucks per day! You will want to bring your video camera on this hunt as it is not uncommon to see several Low Fence bucks scoring from the 170s-200s B&C on the Holden Pasture! If you choose to hunt the Nilgai at the Double Down Deer Feeds, Cactus Flat Ranch you could see multiple bucks a day scoring 200 to as high as over 300â€ on your hunt.
> 
> There is no guaranteed harvest on the hunt, but the opportunity has been 100% in the past. This is a 3-day 2-night package. This hunt holds no cash value it is a donation and must be taken this 2020 hunting season. The hunt will be scheduled around previously booked hunts. More details will be given to the lucky winner once the drawing is complete. A huge thank you goes out to Brett Holden, Holden Roofing, and the Double Down Deer Feed Team for supporting the veterans again this year!
> 
> Also, reserve your table or buy your ticket now to the Everyday Heroes Inc, benefit October 21st... at the El Campo Civic Center â€" 2450 N. Mechanic, El Campo, TX 5:30pm Social | 7:00pm Meal/Speaker |8:00 Raffle/Live Auction.
> Come check out the live auction, raffle drawings, bait bucket prizes, and much more.
> 
> Any questions about the event, need tickets, if you want to donate, etc. Call Clayton Ryan at 979-578-3666 or Ryan Services at 1-800-392-4551.
> 
> Keep checking here on Double Down Deer Feedâ€™s Facebook for more information or any official contest updates!
> 
> *You donâ€™t need to be present to win the raffle!


A few bucks in the list for our veterans raffle hunt . http://www.paypal.me/everydayheroesinc


----------



## awesum

Your management bucks are the deer of a lifetime for many hunters :cheers:


----------



## c hook

*cool*



broadonrod said:


> Love that picture my self of him all swollen up in the rut.
> We have watched him at this feeder and stand for 4-5 seasons now.
> As much time as we put into studying and following many of these bucks there are several of them we just have pegged year to year. Antler characteristics and shape, ears, tails, scars and even some from broken feet from fighting through the years. We have a few more pictures of him progressing since the first month of his anther growth. Heâ€™s actually a camp stand buck. This is one of the feed stations we have been experimenting with our new boosted Double Down Deer Feed blend and minerals. Iâ€™ll post pictures of him with the markings and characteristics that match year to year if I get some good ones.
> Thanks!
> Brett


The swollen neck picture is the one you show the taxidermist when you drop your buck off. Wow you guys are a few steps ahead of the rest to put it lightly. Brete I was under the impression all of your stuff was low fence?? :texasflag


----------



## hunttexas

Cactus Flat is high fence.

The Nunley Chittum lease is partially low fence accept the part that Brett high fenced years back.


----------



## BretE

c hook said:


> The swollen neck picture is the one you show the taxidermist when you drop your buck off. Wow you guys are a few steps ahead of the rest to put it lightly. Brete I was under the impression all of your stuff was low fence?? :texasflag


Different Bret......

Both ranches I hunt are low fence....


----------



## Rafter3

Rincon said:


> Cactus Flat is high fence.
> 
> The Nunley Chittum lease is partially low fence accept the part that Brett high fenced years back.


just fenced out part of a neighbor from what I understand. I think there are 16-17 miles of perimeter fence that are low fence on the entire 13,800 acres if I remember correctly.


----------



## broadonrod

Rincon said:


> Cactus Flat is high fence.
> 
> The Nunley Chittum lease is partially low fence accept the part that Brett high fenced years back.


The Cactus Flat is high fenced. We fenced it just after purchase 2-1/2 years ago. 
The Nunley Chittim I Lease is not high fenced. 
It has 12 miles of low fence more or less. 
The back pasture I donâ€™t Lease is high fence. 
Our lease Holden Pasture 13,800 acres is not and never been high fenced.


----------



## c hook

*cool*



broadonrod said:


> The Cactus Flat is high fenced. We fenced it just after purchase 2-1/2 years ago.
> The Nunley Chittim I Lease is not high fenced.
> It has 12 miles of low fence more or less.
> The back pasture I donâ€™t Lease is high fence.
> Our lease Holden Pasture 13,800 acres is not and never been high fenced.


that's a lot to keep up with. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

Midlandtxhunter said:


> just fenced out part of a neighbor from what I understand. I think there are 16-17 miles of perimeter fence that are low fence on the entire 13,800 acres if I remember correctly.


Yes the owners put up about 3 miles several years ago and its open on the end.


----------



## broadonrod

c hook said:


> that's a lot to keep up with. :texasflag


It is. Even after buying the Cactus Flat my heart is still at the lease. 
18 years there now. Lot of work for sure.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

Couple nice typicals showing up at the Low Fence lease. We are running 4 cameras now and just moved them. Iâ€™ll post more later.


----------



## hunttexas

looking good!


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch Double Down Deer Feed*

Few pics from the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## ROBOWADER

BOOM!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Bucks*

Who likes big 8 points ðŸ˜ 
Hereâ€™s one we just found on trail camera at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease at one of our Double Down Deer Feed stations. 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## bowmansdad

Love those monster 8â€™s!


----------



## fish4food

broadonrod said:


> Who likes big 8 points ðŸ˜
> Hereâ€™s one we just found on trail camera at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease at one of our Double Down Deer Feed stations.
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


OMG!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## KevinA

hell of an 8pt, I always wanted one just like him.:biggrin:


----------



## WillieT

You run out of words in trying to describe your deer. The progression has been nothing short of amazing.


----------



## mr. buck

Is that a 170" 8 pt? Unreal!


----------



## Johnny9

Brett is that Big 8 on the hit list? I've always wanted a record 8 pt. PM me plz.


----------



## jtburf

Brett,

Post up some opening weekend Pic's !!!


John


----------



## rudytail10

Canâ€™t wait to see what this season brings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sundownbrown

Any kills on opening weekend?


----------



## fishinguy

Looking forward to the thread. Pictures already looking great.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Johnny9 said:


> Brett is that Big 8 on the hit list? I've always wanted a record 8 pt. PM me plz.


Not sure what we are going to do yet. Heâ€™s at one of Monicaâ€™s stands. 
Not sure we are going to hunt him this year or not. 
We found his sheds last year and his beams were 28 and change and 29 even. 
Pretty sure they are 30â€ plus this year. We havenâ€™t set in most of our blinds yet and havenâ€™t set were he is living yet. Iâ€™m hoping she gets to the ranch and sees him on the hoof later this week. 
Just gotta see him in person before we make the call. 
Thanks!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks for all the replies and comments everyone!

We are hunting three different good bucks on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. We have seen a couple of new ranch records and only set in 7 of our 35 stands. 
We are super excited about this season but no bucks have been taken off our Holden Pasture Deer Lease yet

We did have one of our Holden Roofing sales reps down that won a contest and he took a beautiful 260â€ buck off Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€ this week. 
The buck had 8 droptines this year. He had no drops last season. Talk about a buck exploding! We have several more bucks on the list at the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. This one was a heart stopper and a really cool hunt that came down to the last minute.

Thanks again everybody for all the cool comments and replies. Again I will try to keep up more often we have been so busy getting ready! 
Iâ€™ll get more pictures and post up soon!

Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> Thanks for all the replies and comments everyone!
> 
> We are hunting three different good bucks on the Holden Pasture Deer Lease. We have seen a couple of new ranch records and only set in 7 of our 35 stands.
> We are super excited about this season but no bucks have been taken off our Holden Pasture Deer Lease yet
> 
> We did have one of our Holden Roofing sales reps down that won a contest and he took a beautiful 260â€ buck off Double Down Deer Feeds â€œCactus Flat Ranchâ€ this week.
> The buck had 8 droptines this year. He had no drops last season. Talk about a buck exploding!  We have several more bucks on the list at the Cactus Flat Ranch as well. This one was a heart stopper and a really cool hunt that came down to the last minute.
> 
> Thanks again everybody for all the cool comments and replies. Again I will try to keep up more often we have been so busy getting ready!
> Iâ€™ll get more pictures and post up soon!
> 
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


Good lord, what a monster!!

Congrats to the Hunter!!!

John


----------



## WillieT

That buckâ€™s just crazy. Congrats to the hunter.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch*



jtburf said:


> Good lord, what a monster!!
> 
> Congrats to the Hunter!!!
> 
> John





WillieT said:


> That buckâ€™s just crazy. Congrats to the hunter.


Thanks fellas. Maynard is still shaking I think. This was his first buck. Heck of a start.


----------



## bowmansdad

Heâ€™s going to have a hard time topping that monster! ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š

Iâ€™m betting this is the first of many unreal bucks to come, canâ€™t wait for pics! ðŸ‘ðŸ‘


----------



## broadonrod

bowmansdad said:


> Heâ€™s going to have a hard time topping that monster! ðŸ˜ŠðŸ˜Š
> 
> Iâ€™m betting this is the first of many unreal bucks to come, canâ€™t wait for pics! ðŸ'ðŸ'


Thank you! 
We have a few more on the hit list fir this season. Iâ€™m excited to get season rolling. Thanks for the post!


----------



## FREON

What did you age that deer at Brett?


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> What did you age that deer at Brett?


Not exactly sure on this buck. 
I think heâ€™s was one of our 6 year olds. 
He broke his jaw and front leg fighting in the rut last year. 
He was carrying a narrow frame compared to the bucks we like seeing so he went on the list. 
Plus he added the 8 drops this year. We like letting them get 7 plus but we have a few we are taking out hopefully pre-rut that donâ€™t have the super wide genetics we are striving for. 
This buck was 19â€ inside spread and that didnâ€™t do him any favors.


----------



## STXbowhunt

Following. Hereâ€™s to a great season!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafter3

Excited for this season to be here!!!! Love this thread


----------



## DR_Smith

I have been following but quiet lately. 
Hope you and the crew are having more fun than years past!!
So have any of these guys found a deer they are hunting yet or are yâ€™all still mainly looking? Any deer picked out for the Misses yet?! She usually sets the example for yâ€™all!!


----------



## AirbornXpress

I bet that young man is still shaking!!


----------



## broadonrod

Thanks for the replies everyone! Once again Iâ€™ve just been smashed busy trying to get 
the place ready for all our guest this rifle season starting in November. 
We have been running a few trail cameras. Actually we ran a few last month we are just getting around to checking so most Iâ€™m posting are from around 3 weeks ago. 
We have the best bucks overall we have ever seen again this year and just getting started setting in a few stands. Thanks again for the replies. 
Iâ€™ll try and get more post rolling. We really enjoy sharing on this thread each year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*

All of these Iâ€™m posting are from one of our 71 Double Down Deer Feed Stations on our LF Lease.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



broadonrod said:


> All of these Iâ€™m posting are from one of our 71 Double Down Deer Feed Stations on our LF Lease.


Same Double Down Deer Feed station.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed Holden Pasture Deer Lease*



broadonrod said:


> All of these Iâ€™m posting are from one of our 71 Double Down Deer Feed Stations on our LF Lease.


Same Double Down Deer Feed Station.


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



DR_Smith said:


> I have been following but quiet lately.
> Hope you and the crew are having more fun than years past!!
> So have any of these guys found a deer they are hunting yet or are yâ€™all still mainly looking? Any deer picked out for the Misses yet?! She usually sets the example for yâ€™all!!


We have 3 bucks being hunted now. 
One showed up yesterday but didnâ€™t come into bow range. 
Another showed up this evening but the hogs ran him off as he was coming into range 
My dad has been on big one since opening day of bow season but that buck is not cooperating. We are watching a cell camera at that blind and the deer is showing up an hour before daylight every day. 
Hopefully this cooler weather moving in will change all that. 
Itâ€™s been rough hunts setting in this heat.


----------



## jtburf

Boys are looking great Brett, lot's of antlers in those pic's!!


Johh


----------



## bowmansdad

Great looking bucks! I love that wide old dude in the last pic of post 86!


----------



## WillieT

Looking good. Canâ€™t wait to see some on the ground.


----------



## mr. buck

Looks like some rain on the radar down there this AM, you guys getting any meaningful precip?


----------



## broadonrod

jtburf said:


> Boys are looking great Brett, lot's of antlers in those pic's!!
> 
> Johh


 Thanks!



bowmansdad said:


> Great looking bucks! I love that wide old dude in the last pic of post 86!


 I love the wide ones my self. Thanks



WillieT said:


> Looking good. Canâ€™t wait to see some on the ground.


 had our first one here at the Holden Pasture hit the ground yesterday evening. Iâ€™ll post pics in a few minutes. Thanks



mr. buck said:


> Looks like some rain on the radar down there this AM, you guys getting any meaningful precip?


We havenâ€™t had any rain in a few weeks now. All that missed us. Thanks


----------



## broadonrod

*305.5 Pound Monster Buck Double Down Deer Feed*

First buck to hit the ground here at our Low Fence lease. 
One of our Double Down Deer Feed Reps took this giant body management buck yesterday evening. We have 9 years of video footage of this old buck from the same stand. This was his best set of antlers ever And he is a new Holden Pasture Deer Lease record body weight! 
We havenâ€™t taped the buck out yet as far as score but he weighed 305.5 pounds on the hoof! Our previous record was 289 lbs. this buck smashed that. 
This 305 lb monster was Jonathanâ€™s buck with his bow! 
We have 2 more bucks in the list but they just arenâ€™t cooperating. 
Congratulations Jonathon on an incredible first bow kill! 
Go check out the live Facebook video on Double Down Deer Feeds Facebook page. 
Brett Holden 
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## chuck richey

Awesome deer. What a heavy beast.


----------



## jtburf

broadonrod said:


> First buck to hit the ground here at our Low Fence lease.
> One of our Double Down Deer Feed Reps took this giant body management buck yesterday evening. We have 9 years of video footage of this old buck from the same stand. This was his best set of antlers ever And he is a new Holden Pasture Deer Lease record body weight!
> We havenâ€™t taped the buck out yet as far as score but he weighed 305.5 pounds on the hoof! Our previous record was 289 lbs. this buck smashed that.
> This 305 lb monster was Jonathanâ€™s buck with his bow!
> We have 2 more bucks in the list but they just arenâ€™t cooperating.
> Congratulations Jonathon on an incredible first bow kill!
> Go check out the live Facebook video on Double Down Deer Feeds Facebook page.
> Brett Holden
> www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


What a Monster, I know the guy!!! Hat's off to Jonathan!!!

Congrats!!!

John


----------



## fish4food

Goodness Gracious!!! 

Awesome job SeÃ±or.


----------



## bowmansdad

Way to go, Jonathan, beautiful buck!


----------



## ethic1

Awesome. How do I get that gig???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirbornXpress

Wow 
That's a fat boy there
Congrats


----------



## WillieT

Wow! What a pig. Congratulations!!!


----------



## odogg

Congratulations!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Thanks fellas for the replies! 
Tat buck was insane big. 305 lbs might be a tough one for us o top as season goes on. 
They will steadily be losing weight as the rut approaches. 
Hereâ€™s a couple pictures from the stand at the lease this past week. 
Thanks again for the replies.
Brett Holden
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com


----------



## broadonrod

*Team Double DownTV*

If your on Facebook go join our group, Team Double Down TV. 
Live hunts and a lot more. We are also starting a new YouTube channel we will be posting there regularly. Our entire team will be posting from both ranches daily!


----------



## DR_Smith

That was a massive deer!! Iâ€™m sure this cold weather has them on there feet! Should be a good weekend. At least you wonâ€™t be sweating in the stands.


----------



## ethic1

broadonrod said:


> If your on Facebook go join our group, Team Double Down TV.
> Live hunts and a lot more. We are also starting a new YouTube channel we will be posting there regularly. Our entire team will be posting from both ranches daily!


I looked but not finding it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

Joined and look forward to watching. Will you still be posting videos here?


----------



## deerslayer64d

I donâ€™t do face book and really hope you will continue to post here like in years past 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FISH TAILS

Been watching on FB and forgot all about this thread awesome to see you keeping it going this season again!!!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*

Double Down Deer Feed Low Fence Monster Bucks of the week.
Thank for hanging in here everyone. Itâ€™s been an exciting weeks at the Double Down Deer Feed - Holden Pasture Deer Lease. 
We knocked down two archery bucks over 200â€. 
My dad Don Holden took a beautiful 18 point buck. We lost the buck as he jumped the string on the shot a couple of days ago but the good news is Don found him yesterday morning in the tank next to the blind! The buck scored 215 6/8â€. What a relief and exciting time! 
He hunted the buck 22 hunts and he finally showed up. I was fortunate enough to get to experience the hunt with him. Heâ€™s 85 years old now and still hunting hard. Finding him yesterday was more exciting than seeing him arrow the buck. This makes 7 - 200â€ plus bucks Don Holden has taken on our Low Fence lease. 
The bucks he shot has been in Double Down Deer Feed year round his entire life. We couldnâ€™t be more proud! He added approximately 25â€ this year and on our worst drought year in 18 seasons.

The day before yesterday I ended up getting a shot at a beautiful big typical buck with my bow. This buck is another we have watched for several years. I hunted another big typical for 12 hunts and moved off to this buck on our Family Pasture portion of the ranch getting him the first hunt after looking at him on a video our ranch hand took the evening before. We scored him 210 6/8â€. This buck added approximate 20â€ this year! This is my 5th 200â€ plus buck to take off of our Low Fence Deer Lease! I thank God each and every time I drive through the gate on to this ranch. The Holden Pasture Deer Lease has progressed beyond what we ever imagined it could be. Feeding Double Down year round has definitely changed our goals and our thoughts on growing wild, free range monster bucks. 
We still have not set in approximately 20 of our deer stands yet. Sticking on one trophy buck fir days and days eliminates the opportunity to really see what we have. Only 14 of our 71 Double Down Deer Feed stations have had cameras on them. Iâ€™m super excited to see what shows up over the next 80 or so days of deer season. This was my first trophy in three years and I definitely couldnâ€™t be happier! 
We have a great group of hunters this year. Two of our other lease members, Monica and my little man will start hunting this coming weekend as they are strictly rifle hunters. Daryl our other member is strictly a bow hunter and has put in a few days hunting passing several beautiful bucks but he is a very reserved hunter and looking for a special giant. Jonathan as yâ€™all have already seen took his first buck with a bow a couple weeks ago and he is still smiling ear to ear! 
Its getting more exciting as this years rifle season approaches. 
To watch live videos from the blinds, tracking, kill shots etc. check out our Team Double Down TV Facebook page. Live from the ranch action each day. See link below! 
We will be updating here on 2coolfishing.com as much as possible but for live videos check out and join our page! 
Thanks again everyone for following here we are just getting started! 
Brett Holden 
Double Down Deer Feed
www.doubledowndeerfeed.com
Itâ€™s What We Are Feeding Them
Join here!

https://www.facebook.com/groups/teamdoubledowntv/


----------



## WillieT

Itâ€™s amazing what yâ€™all have done with your deer herd. Seasonâ€™s off to a great start. Canâ€™t wait to see whatâ€™s coming next.

Congratulations to you and your dad!


----------



## jtburf

Great job Pops!!!

Keep'em coming Brett!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



WillieT said:


> Itâ€™s amazing what yâ€™all have done with your deer herd. Seasonâ€™s off to a great start. Canâ€™t wait to see whatâ€™s coming next.
> 
> Congratulations to you and your dad!





jtburf said:


> Great job Pops!!!
> 
> Keep'em coming Brett!!


Thanks fellas.


----------



## Johnny9

I would love to come over and see all ya'lls mounts from the years of hunting the Holden Pasture. I'm not far from you.


----------



## broadonrod

Johnny9 said:


> I would love to come over and see all ya'lls mounts from the years of hunting the Holden Pasture. I'm not far from you.


Your more than welcome to. They are spread out between my house, the Double Down office and the old mans house. It will be after deer season before Iâ€™m around more than a day lol. Would love to show them to you.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Really surprised that no posts were added on this thread over opening weekend of gun season.


----------



## Johnny9

broadonrod said:


> Your more than welcome to. They are spread out between my house, the Double Down office and the old mans house. It will be after deer season before Iâ€™m around more than a day lol. Would love to show them to you.


Great I have your cell and will contact you after the season. Thank you Sir


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed*



Whitebassfisher said:


> Really surprised that no posts were added on this thread over opening weekend of gun season.


We have been so busy. Here is a nice buck one of our guest hunters took this week. 174 4/8â€. We had another Hunter in looking for a big one that never showed. Heâ€™s coming back next week. Our hunting season is really just getting fired up. 
Thanks for the post!


----------



## chuck richey

I enjoyed the video of the skinned snake!!!!!!!


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s a hoss. Congratulations!


----------



## broadonrod

chuck richey said:


> I enjoyed the video of the skinned snake!!!!!!!


Lol ya that was crazy!


----------



## broadonrod

WillieT said:


> Thatâ€™s a hoss. Congratulations!


Thanks WillieT itâ€™s nice when a plan works out. Trey was pretty stocked!


----------



## Rafter3

broadonrod said:


> Thanks WillieT itâ€™s nice when a plan works out. Trey was pretty stocked!


Yes, such an amazing ranch. I am so glad that I get to be part of it.


----------



## ROBOWADER

Deer are just amazing as always! When I show buddies pics of this place jaws start dropping...........


----------



## DR_Smith

How is cactus flats looking? I imagine you have quite a few deer to take off it this year.


----------



## broadonrod

*Cactus Flat Ranch - Double Down Deer Feed*



DR_Smith said:


> How is cactus flats looking? I imagine you have quite a few deer to take off it this year.


We had Austin out with us this week he actually just left. 
He took a cull and doe here at the Holden Pasture Deer Lease then this 254â€ 30 point yesterday evening at the Cactus Flat Ranch. 
What a great time spent with a great fella! 
He is a US veteran of 9 years we have more veterans lined up to come in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## ROBOWADER

WOW! I figured you would have let that deer die of old age.


----------



## broadonrod

ROBOWADER said:


> WOW! I figured you would have let that deer die of old age.


Your probably think of this buck. 
Heâ€™s on the no shoot list.


----------



## WillieT

Thatâ€™s some trophy deer right there. I donâ€™t care what anybody says. Congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## Overboard

Dayum, amazing. I went into labor just looking at it.


----------



## sundownbrown

Pretty slow on this thread, must be cleaning all alot of deer.


----------



## broadonrod

*Best Deer Feed - Double Down Deer Feed*



sundownbrown said:


> Pretty slow on this thread, must be cleaning all alot of deer.


Been busy, busy. Hereâ€™s a few from this past week.
Iâ€™ll get some more pictures up. I have a lot. Just been slammed here.
Thanks!


----------



## ROBOWADER

Yep, that is what I thought. :smile::texasflag



broadonrod said:


> Your probably think of this buck.
> Heâ€™s on the no shoot list.


----------



## sundownbrown

Great bucks like always, love the pics


----------



## FREON

Those last dear shot on your new ranch? Some studs there


----------



## broadonrod

FREON said:


> Those last dear shot on your new ranch? Some studs there


Yes these bucks were off the Cactus Flat Ranch.


----------



## FREON

luv da mass on dat one...â€¦ Has your family or any other lease member sshot anything recently on the lease property?


----------



## Overboard

sundownbrown said:


> Pretty slow on this thread, must be cleaning all alot of deer.


follow their FB thread too... tons of pics.. What an awesome ranch. I look forward to this thread every year.


----------



## WillieT

Those are some pigs. Glad to see you post. Donâ€™t stay away so long. Makes me nervous that you forgot about us. Like to see all your pics.


----------



## c hook

*old deer*

those deer look old old, especially the heaviest antlered one. :texasflag


----------



## broadonrod

*Best Deer Feed Double Down Deer Feed*

Thank you everyone for the replies. 
Iâ€™ll post more pictures as we get time. For those of you that do Facebook check out our live streams daily at https://www.facebook.com/groups/teamdoubledowntv/

We are doing live hunts there. Wish we could do them here. Iâ€™ll keep the pictures going here also. 
We have a lot of hunters coming in and lease members have a couple big ones on the hit list. 
Thanks again!


----------



## jtburf

Looks like several of them ole fellas have been tussel'n 

Great looking season so far!!


----------



## broadonrod

*Best deer feed*



jtburf said:


> Looks like several of them ole fellas have been tussel'n
> 
> Great looking season so far!!


Itâ€™s definitely kicking off. 
Thanks!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Thanks
For posting Brett  always enjoy seeing the progress of both your places! Looks
Like the rut is just getting going down there with all the broken tines , got me excited and Iâ€™m heading to McMullen co to see for myself

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Josh5

Awesome pics.

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## WillieT

Love the pics, hope you keep them coming. Those are some awesome bucks.


----------



## broadonrod

*Best deer feed Double Down Deer Feed*



deerslayer64d said:


> Thanks
> For posting Brett  always enjoy seeing the progress of both your places! Looks
> Like the rut is just getting going down there with all the broken tines , got me excited and Iâ€™m heading to McMullen co to see for myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Josh5 said:


> Awesome pics.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!





WillieT said:


> Love the pics, hope you keep them coming. Those are some awesome bucks.


Thanks fellas! 
We have one lease member on a monster right now we think will make the 200â€ mark. 
Hopefully he gets him this evening. The bucks are moving and starting to rut so itâ€™s been tough patterning the regulars. Just hit or miss on good hunts right now. 
We also have a full house of package hunts starting today. 
Going to be a busy week. 
Thanks for the kind replies everyone!


----------



## jtburf

Looking great Brett, man oh man the last buck in the previous set has some mass that is for sure!!

John


----------



## WillieT

Saw that last pic on Facebook, heâ€™s a stud.


----------



## broadonrod

*Team Double Down TV*



WillieT said:


> Saw that last pic on Facebook, heâ€™s a stud.


Yes Sr! Our live Stream is growing fast! 
We plan on slot of deer hitting the ground this week and doing the hunts live has been a blast! Thanks for tuning in WillieT! 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/teamdoubledowntv


----------



## c hook

*off the chart*

absolutely incredible. :texasflag


----------



## hunttexas

Wow...you are allowing a lease member to shoot a 200”? Is this a first?


----------



## broadonrod

Rincon said:


> Wow...you are allowing a lease member to shoot a 200â€? Is this a first?


Thatâ€™s the 3rd 200 for a Lease member. I couldnâ€™t make them stop shooting all the 180s and 190s in the past. 
We have a much more patient group now with higher goals than we have had in past. We have lost track of the 180s and 190s Lease members have killed on the ranch but you canâ€™t kill 200s shooting all the 180s and 190s. The opportunity has always been there and a few have been taken. We just have hunters with a little higher goals than we used to. Just saying. 
For example this year I took my first trophy in 3 seasons. D#%# if you do and D#%# if you donâ€™t . 
Thereâ€™s a total of 3 more 200s on the list as well right now. Monica has one to get after in the family pasture as well as 2 other members on the lease on 2 others. 
Thanks for following ðŸ˜


----------



## broadonrod

*Double Down Deer Feed - Best Deer Feed*

Nice youngster I got a picture of and one of our guest hunters with a management buck from yesterday evening here at the lease.


----------



## bowmansdad

Great pic and the pic of the buck doesnâ€™t do him justice! He was a absolute toad!
Yâ€™all need to get on their FB page, the live hunts are awesome!


----------



## deerslayer64d

The rut was manly for the teenage deer this weekend at our place but itâ€™s getting dang close , our middle age deer were still just worried about food , 

























Thanks for keeping us updated Brett 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aggie86

Just wanted to make a quick post about my dealings with Bret. We have never met in person. On two different occasions he has spoke to me at length about how he manages his deer and feed. He didn't have to do that, and I am very impressed with him and his knowledge. Thanks Bret for taking the time to advise me and talk to me. 
Great guy in my book !!


----------



## deerslayer64d

Aggie86 said:


> Just wanted to make a quick post about my dealings with Bret. We have never met in person. On two different occasions he has spoke to me at length about how he manages his deer and feed. He didn't have to do that, and I am very impressed with him and his knowledge. Thanks Bret for taking the time to advise me and talk to me.
> Great guy in my book !!


I will double this ^^^^^^^ never met but have spoken to Bret a couple times on the phone and text , stand up guy for sure !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesum

Yep ... I met and talked with him at a couple of Houston Fishing Shows when he was doing the benefits for Wounded Warriors. He's a super guy.


----------



## broadonrod

*Team Double Down TV*

Thank you for the kind words I havenâ€™t been on here much we have been super busy. We have been trapping really hard and taken over 100 coyotes in the past week and an additional 15 to 20 bobcats. We have arrow three 210 plus inch deer this year on the Low Fence- Holden Pasture Deer Lease and taken 4 bucks 200-270â€ on the High Fence Cactus Flat Ranch. 
Itâ€™s been a fun ride with only a couple days left and Whitetail season!
When I get time I will post a bunch of pictures from the last couple of weeks it has been a lot of fun and a lot of management 
once Whitetail season is over we will be hunting Nilgai and Axis Deer on the Cactus Flat Ranch and I will try to keep the thread going.

If you were on Facebook check out Team Double Down TV! 
We are running live videos of our hunts their daily.
We plan on running them year round. Hunting,Trapping, Ranch Management and much more!
Thank you again for all the kind words! 
Brett Holden 
Double Down Deer Feed


----------



## WillieT

What a great job yâ€™all do. Looks like youâ€™re putting a dent in the predators. Looking forward to more deer pics.


----------



## broadonrod

*Team Double Down TV*



WillieT said:


> What a great job yâ€™all do. Looks like youâ€™re putting a dent in the predators. Looking forward to more deer pics.


Thanks! We have been hammering on them.
114 coyotes in 10 days and counting.


----------



## ROBOWADER

DAYYYUM! I bet the buzzards love you guys!


----------



## hunttexas

broadonrod said:


> Thatâ€™s the 3rd 200 for a Lease member. *I wouldn't let them shoot 180s and 190s in the past. *
> We have a much more patient group now with higher goals than we have had in past. We have lost track of the 180s and 190s Lease members have killed on the ranch but you canâ€™t kill 200s shooting all the 180s and 190s. The opportunity has always been there and a few have been taken. We just have hunters with a little higher goals than we used to. Just saying.
> For example this year I took my first trophy in 3 seasons. D#%# if you do and D#%# if you donâ€™t .
> Thereâ€™s a total of 3 more 200s on the list as well right now. Monica has one to get after in the family pasture as well as 2 other members on the lease on 2 others.
> Thanks for following ðŸ˜


Fixed it for you.


----------



## broadonrod

Rincon said:


> Fixed it for you.[/QUOTE
> You must be awfully unhappy to follow me around online for years like you do with your BS like you know me ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
> Your a 2021 winner. God bless you dude.
> The world needs more of you. ðŸ'ŠðŸ¼
> Our lease member have taken more than 25 180-200 plus inch deer
> Not including my family. But I guess we failed to tell you ðŸ˜‚
> Maybe you can go and tell the other 5000 ranches deer hunting how they can run their place and give us a year off of your sarcasm.
> Every year we do this I do it a little less and you can pat yourself on the back for it. See you have accomplished sometime ðŸ'ªðŸ½


----------



## hunttexas

broadonrod said:


> Rincon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you.[/QUOTE
> You must be awfully unhappy to follow me around online for years like you do with your BS like you know me ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
> Your a 2021 winner. God bless you dude.
> The world needs more of you. ðŸ'ŠðŸ¼
> Our lease member have taken more than 25 180-200 plus inch deer
> Not including my family. But I guess we failed to tell you ðŸ˜‚
> Maybe you can go and tell the other 5000 ranches deer hunting how they can run their place and give us a year off of your sarcasm.
> Every year we do this I do it a little less and you can pat yourself on the back for it. See you have accomplished sometime ðŸ'ªðŸ½
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong guy...you were the pioneer way back from the stand point of you can not get to 200 if you don't let the 180 - 190s walk. You made that happen to where 200s are now the new norm.
Click to expand...


----------



## playinhooky

Uhm I don't want to intrude on this little tiff, but first those 'yotes look over fed and second, when ya'll are culling and need to rid the gene pool of those inferior, 150" deer, pm me!


----------



## WillieT

Rincon said:


> Fixed it for you.


Hard to understand why people like this have to weigh in and kill a thread. Have enjoyed Brettâ€™s thread for many years.


----------



## playinhooky

:help:


broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We have been hammering on them.
> 114 coyotes in 10 days and counting.


I was setting out a goose spread one morning on public land in the Winnie area. about 20 or 30 mins. into it, the coyotes started raising hell all around us, my daughter got really scared in the dark and fog, and was just about standing in my waders. She said "there must be a hundred of them", and I said nah it just sounds that way. Now I'm scared.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Varmints


I doubt that fox really hurt populations of animals that we tend to hunt. Rabbits and squirrels some probably, but not bigger animals.

I would think bobcats could kill quite a few fawns before the deer are old enough to be able to handle them. If bobcats were thick, I would want to thin them out.

It seems coyotes would be hell on deer if the yotes were thick. Fawns would be taken often, and even grown deer could be taken by several coyotes working together. Only good coyote is a dead one. Killing 114 in 10 days, it wouldn't surprise me if you see a better fawn crop next spring that survives.

This is just my opinion, so .....


----------



## Hayniedude24

broadonrod said:


> Thanks! We have been hammering on them.
> 114 coyotes in 10 days and counting.


That catch pig looks whipped!


----------



## texag87

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deerslayer64d

Bumping this up , Brett I hope you continue to post here this year! I’ve enjoyed the progress over the years from your amazing ranch ‘s , and unfortunately for me I don’t do Facebook, good luck to you and your family this season and I look forward to seeing you post ! 

Gordon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WillieT

I hope you do also. Please don’t pay any attention that those that have to post negative comments. I enjoy following your thread every year.


----------



## fish4food

^^^ SAME!


----------



## EIGHTSKATE

Keyboard Karen's got to him.


----------



## deerslayer64d

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Keyboard Karen's got to him.


That’s a **** shame that one fool who is jealous has ruined it for the rest of us who really appreciate the time and effort it takes Brett to share. SMH 

But I can’t say that I blame Brett for not wanting to put up with said FOOL 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S-3 ranch

EIGHTSKATE said:


> Keyboard Karen is brett’s MO ! cry and run to the mods


I been around for a long time and when it became a $ infomercial I stitched channel’s, popped in to see how he would handle his bi mode


----------



## CcoTexas10

Everyone check out their facebook page. They update daily and go live on hunts. There aren't any Karen's aloud on that page. 









Team Double Down ®️ TV | Facebook


Come hunt with Team Double Down! We created this channel for live hunts on Facebook. From high fence to low fence bucks you will see it all. This is your chance to be with our team live on their...




www.facebook.com





Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food

Don’t do FB. Any other way to keep up with them?


----------



## WillieT

fish4food said:


> Don’t do FB. Any other way to keep up with them?


Not that I know of. I keep hoping that he will start the thread up.


----------



## CcoTexas10

I talked with the double down guys yesterday and there is something coming soon on here hopefully. 

Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4food

^^^ many of us hope so!!!


----------



## sharkbait-tx70

Come on Brett get this party started. I have to live vicariously through you guys this yr as we got the call after 22 yrs of leasing the same ranch they sold it and had a month to get 22yrs worth of stuff off.


----------



## WillieT

CcoTexas10 said:


> I talked with the double down guys yesterday and there is something coming soon on here hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Tapatalk


I hope this happens.


----------



## fish4food

Come on Double Down!!!


----------

